# Save image from pictureBox in Visual C# 2008



## a_to_z123 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hello guys,

I'm developing a project in Visual C# 2008 and want t save an image from pictureBox to a file and load it later on into a pictureBox.

Plz tell me how to do it... I've tried seraching MSDN and all but can't find the correct way to do it... So plz help.

Can images be saved to an MS-Access Database also?? Coz there is an option of Attachment field also.

I'll be highly grateful.. Thx in advance!!


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Feb 21, 2009)

*bytes.com/groups/net-c/223762-picturebox-file

*www.codeproject.com/KB/cs/PictureBoxImage.aspx

*support.microsoft.com/kb/317701


----------



## a_to_z123 (Feb 22, 2009)

Thx mate... That was really helpful...

I'll tell you my progress during the development!!!


----------

